# Hi i'm new to this site



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, 
   I'm 28,my DH 29.I M/C in mar 96 & have been TTC ever since.I had a LAPAROSCOPY in 98 which showed my right tube was blocked so I had it unblocked then in 2001 I had a HYSTEROSALPINGOGRAM.The Hystero showed that my right tube was blocked again & that my tube had twisted around my uterus! 
   I had a SALPINGOSTOMY in 2002 where the gynaecologist unblocked me & untwisted my tube & was told I would have no trouble conceiving.
   Jan 2006 still no luck.Saw my GP who referred me for IVF.Started having tests done at Reproductive medicine clinic in May and had a Vaginal Ultrasound.Was told today that both my tubes need to be removed as they are both badly scarred,blocked & leaking fluid which is preventing me from conceiving. 
   I was shocked  because I wasn't expecting to hear that.I now have a couple of days to decide if I want them removed or not. 
   I'm pleased I logged on to this site tonight as it has been really helpful knowing that I'm not alone & has made me feel positive from reading some of the posts. 

                                                                  Cossie x


----------



## lau (Oct 11, 2005)

cossie
because of my recent history i am in the same position as you,i have been advised that before i go through another cycle of icsi that it would be better if i had both my tubes removed , i can see that it would be a good idea as i have had ectopics in both tubes now, but there is a little part of me that feels by having this done the chance of me ever concieving naturally would be gone.and there are so many procedures that you can have done do i have them cut. tied or clamped, its just so much information to deal with  and i do not want to make the wrong one 
what do you think you are going to do


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
Welcome to the site Cossie !
I just thought I'd share a bit of my story , i had 'clubbed and blocked tubes' which meant i was not gonna be a mummy naturally . We were told we needed IVF , and I was advised to have them removed as they both had hydro's . From a lot of research on the net I discovered this is the best option ( in my opinion ) as if you leave the hydros in place a toxic fluid may leak out and damage any embryo in my womb . 
Good luck ladies 
Freespirit
x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi there,

I have just had my hydro clipped.  My cons said that if both were hydros then she would remove them.  I know it's difficult to lose both tubes but there really isn't much point in having them if they are going to prevent IVF from working (which they will).

I know it must feel like a major setback right now but it will increase your chances at IVF (by 50% I think).

Good luck - please know that you are not alone.  The good news is that you know you have them and now you can get to the real problem and sort it out!

Lou x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Cossie and Lau 

As you can see from my signature I am having my tubes removed very soon. If both your tubes are blocked it really is the best thing.  I had a very early M/c they think because the fluid leaked into the womb because it is toxic it killed my little one and the fluid was there again last tx and prevented my little ones implanting. I will keep you informed on how I get on, hoping to go for tx 3 in September /October time pending surgery.
I know it is a difficult decision to make but my way of thinking was that I am never going to get pregnant naturally and I wan't to have a baby so much that as far as I know this is the only thing preventing that from happening. My clinic is very positive for next time.

All the best to you both whatever you decide.

Jaybxx


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi all  
      
Have decided to have both tubes removed,not seeing consultant till end of July so not sure how long before I have the op.Have been told by my clinic that it will increase my chances of 50%. 
I think its going to be for the best as the fluid is toxic and kills embryos. 

Good luck to you all,will keep you updated
                                                    
Cossie x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

cossie, when are you due for surgery? I'm glad I found this thread, as I've just found out I have a huge hydro on my right tube (which I already knew was useless to me anyway), but still in shock a bit.. my surgery will be on July 3rd.. 

I just hope my left side will be ok, because if not, they'll deal with that one too at the same time.. 

Then it'll be on to our 5th icsi in September... I can't believe they've found something else that is wrong with me (us)!! hopefully this will be our last hurdle..

good luck,
jome


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

hi Jome,

Are they going to clip the tube or remove it?  I have just had mine clipped.  Like you I had a huge hydro on my right side.

Good luck,

Lou x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Lou, it'll depend on what it all looks like when they get inside.. I think it has something to do with how much scar tissue there is.. do you know what's preferable?? as long as it's just the one side I don't really care if it makes icsi work for us finally next time round... 

take care,
jome


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi
Hope you all dont mind if i join this thread,you all seen to be due for your surgery about he same time as me.   Im having my right tube removed on 5th July,because its basically in a right old state with a big hydro, and they might possibly remove the left too if its bad.
My left tube is severly thickened and has scar tissue, but when they did the lap & dye the dye did drain away eventually, but it took a really long time. Am i wrong here, or, if they leave that thickened left one in, will i be at an increased risk of an eptopic once i eventually get to the IVF stage?  
The thing is a different consultant did my lap & dye to the one im seing now. The previous one said, basically, it would be best if you had both tubes removed, as there both basically no good, but this new consultant said,  on your report it said the dye did drain away eventually therefore you tube is functioning? but now im all confused??! 
S
xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Scoobydoo,
we're in a similar position.. my surgery is July 3rd.. my hydro is on my right tube, which was blocked before anyway.. my left tube is ok-ish, as far as I know, but my gyn is going to see what she comes across when she's in there and if the left is bad too, she'll clip or remove it.. as far as I know, a blocked or scarred tube doesn't decrease your chances of ivf/icsi, only if the fluid is there as it's toxic to the embies.. of course, ectopic is always a slightly bigger risk with ivf/icsi, scar tissue or none.. I'm really hoping to keep my left one though.. keep in touch!

lol, jome


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Jome and Scooby,

My cons would only remove if I had a hydro in both tubes.  I don't think they like to remove the tube as it is a far more complicated op than clipping.  They all seem to have different ideas though so who knows??

Good luck,

Lou x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Lou, how long did you need to recover?? your icsi will be starting next week! we'll be waiting until September to start again after the op..

lol,jome


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi all 
      Still waiting for surgery date! 
      Hoping that it won't be too much longer.Don't think I will be able to carry on with the IVF treatment now until after Christmas as have been told that I have to wait at least 8 weeks after surgery so hopefully 2007 will be a better year.
      Good luck to you all that are awaiting surgery,hope it goes well.

                                                            Cossie x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hiya, I'll let you know.. I'm in on Monday and home on Tuesday... sorry to hear you have to wait until next year for Tx..

take care, jome


----------



## janey (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi just thought i would add a little.

I found out at the beginning of june that i have a hydro on my left tube, when to see the cons on tuesday and they are going to remove it and have a look at the right side as well and if that is no good i have said to take that one as well.  I requested an appt after the 22nd september because thats wen i get back from my hols and was given the 28 september for my op, he then said I could poss start back tx december/january.

there is hope


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Jome 
          How are you feeling after your surgery?I've been given date for 11th sept so not too long to wait,I'm having both my tubes removed rather than clipped.
                                                          Cossie


----------

